# "took too long to respond"



## Newcomer1990

Hello, thank you for reading this. I've recently encountered a problem when opening facebook. It says "The site cannot be reached , www.facebook.com took too long to respond". It's odd since I was just using facebook about 4-6 hours ago and it was working fine. Please help me.


----------



## dvk01

I get that from time to time.It is normally caused by network congestion or routing issues
I just close the browser & try again and it normally works
Occasionally, I need to reboot to be able to connect to FB & several other sites again


----------



## Newcomer1990

I already closed browser and start again, I also restarted my laptop a few times, but to no avail. Oh and this only happens when opening facebook, all other sites are fine.


----------



## dvk01

In that case there might be a proxy or something causing problems
lets see what this shows

Please download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool and save it to your Desktop.

*Note*: You need to download and run the correct version for your system 


Right click to run as administrator. When the tool opens click *Yes* to disclaimer.
Press *Scan* button.
It will produce a log called *FRST.txt* in the same directory the tool is run from.
Please copy and paste log back here.
The first time the tool is run it generates another log (*Addition.txt* - also located in the same directory as FRST.exe/FRST64.exe). Please also paste that along with the FRST.txt into your reply.


----------



## Newcomer1990

dvk01 said:


> In that case there might be a proxy or something causing problems
> lets see what this shows
> 
> Please download Farbar Recovery Scan Tool and save it to your Desktop.
> 
> *Note*: You need to download and run the correct version for your system
> 
> 
> Right click to run as administrator. When the tool opens click *Yes* to disclaimer.
> Press *Scan* button.
> It will produce a log called *FRST.txt* in the same directory the tool is run from.
> Please copy and paste log back here.
> The first time the tool is run it generates another log (*Addition.txt* - also located in the same directory as FRST.exe/FRST64.exe). Please also paste that along with the FRST.txt into your reply.


These two right?


----------



## dvk01

nothing showing wrong there
is this with ALL browsers or only one specific browser


----------



## Newcomer1990

I've tried in Google Chrome, IE, and Firefox(these are my only browsers), all three has the same problem, only facebook is not loading.


----------



## dvk01

can you get to facebook via this link
https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Newcomer1990

dvk01 said:


> can you get to facebook via this link
> https://www.facebook.com/


Sadly, no. :/ What's also odd is that my facebook on my cellphone is working perfectly fine. Only on my laptop are having problems with it.


----------



## keltic1der

Open a command prompt and type in ping www.facebook.com and see if you can ping it.
When it shows the results, it will have an IP address as well.
If you cannot ping www.facebook.com see if you can ping the ip address.

If you can. You have a DNS issue with Facebook, so type in ipconfig /flushdns
((You can try it anyways, it will not harm your pc))


----------



## keltic1der

Since you can ping it by domain name. Did flushing the DNS work?


----------



## Newcomer1990

keltic1der said:


> Open a command prompt and type in ping www.facebook.com and see if you can ping it.
> When it shows the results, it will have an IP address as well.
> If you cannot ping www.facebook.com see if you can ping the ip address.
> 
> If you can. You have a DNS issue with Facebook, so type in ipconfig /flushdns
> ((You can try it anyways, it will not harm your pc))


It says "Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache", then I tried opening facebook, but still showed "took too long to respond" :/


----------



## keltic1der

Do you have another web browser installed on the computer you could try on the same network?


----------



## Newcomer1990

keltic1der said:


> Do you have another web browser installed on the computer you could try on the same network?


I tried opening facebook on Chrome, IE, and Firefox. All didn't work.


----------



## keltic1der

Do you have another computer connected to the same network you could try?


----------



## Newcomer1990

keltic1der said:


> Do you have another computer connected to the same network you could try?


No other computer, only cp. On phone, when I use the facebook app directly, it works perfectly fine. But if I try to open it via browser on phone, it just keeps loading.


----------



## keltic1der

Try power cycling your network then. If this issue is on two devices it is not the computer. It is either something within the network or possibly an issue off your network. See if power cycling helps


----------



## Newcomer1990

keltic1der said:


> Try power cycling your network then. If this issue is on two devices it is not the computer. It is either something within the network or possibly an issue off your network. See if power cycling helps


Sorry for the late reply. Well, I tried power cycling it, still facebook is not opening. :/ Any more suggestions?


----------



## keltic1der

If you have a router, try making a direct connection to the modem and power cycle the modem. If this works it is an issue with the firewall.


----------



## Couriant

If multiple devices is unable to connect and if it happens when you go direct to the modem then the issue would then on your ISP side.

Can you do this:

in command prompt do *nslookup www.facebook.com * and report the result here.


----------



## ace6660

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b522:8567:a171:c681%11
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.155
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b522:8567:a171:c681%11
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.155
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Aswadimanor
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-73-6E-A3-5C-3C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-39-DF-09-B8-81
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-39-DF-09-B8-81
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b522:8567:a171:c681%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.155(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 29 April, 2016 14:59:49
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 30 April, 2016 14:59:53
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 233322975
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-8B-6E-BE-8C-73-6E-A3-5C-3C
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-39-DF-85-C7-1F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## ace6660

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ping www.facebook.com

Pinging star-mini.c10r.facebook.com [31.13.79.220] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 31.13.79.220:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## ace6660

C:\WINDOWS\system32>tracert www.facebook.com

Tracing route to star-mini.c10r.facebook.com [31.13.79.220]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms 192.168.0.1
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 * * * Request timed out.
4 * * * Request timed out.
5 * * * Request timed out.
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 320 ms 67 ms 68 ms edge-star-mini-shv-01-sin1.facebook.com [31.13.79.220]

Trace complete.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## ace6660

C:\WINDOWS\system32>nslookup www.facebook.com
Server: google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address: 8.8.8.8

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: star-mini.c10r.facebook.com
Addresses: 2a03:2880:f00c:1e:face:b00c:0:25de
31.13.79.220
Aliases: www.facebook.com

C:\WINDOWS\system32>nslookup facebook.com
Server: google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address: 8.8.8.8

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: facebook.com
Addresses: 2a03:2880:f001:1f:face:b00c:0:25de
31.13.76.68

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## Definix

ace6660 said:


> C:\WINDOWS\system32>nslookup facebook.com
> Server: google-public-dns-a.google.com
> Address: 8.8.8.8
> 
> Non-authoritative answer:
> Name: facebook.com
> Addresses: 2a03:2880:f001:1f:face:b00c:0:25de
> 31.13.76.68
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32>


Looks like IPV6 is taking over. Try disabling it at the adapter and you should be able to get there after that.


----------

